# Erfahrungen mit Pilker



## ZiggyStardust (17. September 2011)

Hallo Boardis....

Habe vor etlichen Jahren in Polen einen Pilker erstanden.
Er besteht aus 2 Teilen.. ein Vollrohr, ein Festrohr und wird mit 2 Drillingen bestückt. Ca. 150 gr. Gewicht

In Polen wird beim Kutterangeln nichts anderes mehr benutzt.
Wenn gefangen wird... dann auf Pilker in dieser Art... wobei neuerdings wohl Variationen mit gedrehten Rohren und dreiteilig... z. T. auch in Bananenform gebogen, auf den Markt drängen.

Ich hatte damals damit gut gefangen,,, wie alle auf dem Kutter. Tiefen 10 - 20 m.

Vor 4 Jahren war ich damit in Kanada (Hallifax) mit nem Kanu am Ende einer kleinen Bucht in Tiefen von 3 - 5 m recht erfolgreich und konnte dort auch einige Dorsche und Seelachse landen, obwohl es sonst im küstennahen Bereich bei den Einheimischen nicht lief....
So ein Kanadier hatte mich in ner Nußschale mitgenommen und gestaunt, was auf den Pilker biss.

Ein Jahr später in Norwegen.... null... nichts... niente.

Wobei es sowieso nicht lief. Wetterbedingt blieben wir im Windschatten des Fjords und konnten die fängigen Stellen nicht anfahren......

In 3 Wochen teste ich den dann mal auf Langeland und werde berichten.

Kennt einer von Euch solche Pilker und gibts evtl. im Net was nachzukaufen, da ich nur noch 2 Stck. hab.

Oder gibts hier nen findigen Metallbauer, der mal n paar für Kleines nachbauen kann ?

Hab jetzt das erste mal versucht hier ein Bild hochzulafden...hoffe es hat hingehauen

Ciao
Ziggy


----------



## Samdeek (18. September 2011)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Pilker*

Hi ich erinnere mich das das eigentlich nur stabpilker sind!
Der schaut doch eigentlich 
 nicht viel anders aus als der hier 



und das hier ist ein ganz normaler stabb oder speedpiler!

Lieben Gruß Denis


----------



## ZiggyStardust (18. September 2011)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Pilker*

Ist schon ein Unterschied...
Bei meinem Pilker ist das kleinere Rohr hohl und die ganze Sache ist nicht starr verbunden ... sondern beweglich.
Den Speed Pilker kannte ich schon....

In Polen bekommst Du die Art Pilker in wirklich jedem Angelladen... selbst in den tiefsten Masuren....

Hab auch schon  Ebay Polen abgeklappert und nichts gefunden... wobei ich nicht weiss was Pilker auf Polnisch heisst...
Übersetzprogramm hat mir da nicht geholfen....
Pilker _ Pilker..... und nur deutsche Anbieter mit normalen Pilkern....

Werde nach der Woche Langeland berichten....

Ciao
Ziggy


----------



## DasaTeamchef (19. September 2011)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Pilker*

MoinMoin,

ich habe den Pilker auch schon in Polen im Einsatz gesehen. Und auch das damit gefangen wurde....aber das nun in Polen NUR NOCH so gepilkt wird ist ein Gerücht.

In den letzten 7Jahren war ich 4x zur polnischen Meisterschaft und da wurde dieser Pilk nur mal sporadisch eingesetzt. Gewinnen....kannst Du heutzutage auch in Polen fast nur durch Jiggen, was den Pilker zwangsläufig zu kaum etwas anderem macht als "Gewicht" zu sein.


----------



## ZiggyStardust (19. September 2011)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Pilker*

Na ja... Ich war auch nicht auf Meisterschaften...

An Bord von so normalen Angelkuttern haben die fast alle nur solche Pilker...

und die Helferlein an Bord raten auch dazu, diese ohne Beifänger zu führen...

Ich war von Darwowo (Rügenwalde) und nem Hafen am Anfang der Halbinsel Hel raus.. unaussprechlicher Name...

und wenn alle gut damit fangen werd ich se mal auf Langeland testen...

Ziggy


----------

